# Looking for club in SW Georgia



## golffreak (May 14, 2010)

Currently looking for a club in SW Georgia. Would prefer one in Early, Seminole, or Clay. I am currently in a club in Early County and would like to be in two.

Thanks


----------



## golffreak (May 25, 2010)

Still looking...thanks.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 25, 2010)

Just wandering Why do u want to be in 2 clubs? U can only kill 2 bucks in Ga.


----------



## golffreak (May 25, 2010)

I am in one that is very close to the house and I want to keep it because of that. I have hunted it so long that I am eager to hunt some new land.


----------



## talisman (May 25, 2010)

have a opening on a 2000 acre qdm club in early county. Dues around $1700 with 15 people with camp with elec and water


----------



## kmckinnie (May 25, 2010)

We have a red neck club in quitman co. U can check my album out on my profile  800 per member thanks


----------



## golffreak (May 26, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> Just wandering Why do u want to be in 2 clubs? U can only kill 2 bucks in Ga.



I'm not concerned about bucks. I've killed plenty of them over the years and have become very selective. Actually, I have not killed a Georgia buck in 3 years. Seen plenty, but not one that I just had to have. Just looking for a place with a chance at a good buck and to kill no more than 2 or 3does.


----------



## golffreak (May 26, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> We have a red neck club in quitman co. U can check my album out on my profile  800 per member thanks



Good looking profile. I've been keeping up with your posts about your club. I will send you a PM.


----------



## golffreak (May 26, 2010)

talisman said:


> have a opening on a 2000 acre qdm club in early county. Dues around $1700 with 15 people with camp with elec and water



PM sent.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for looken! Iheard ashot this season just behind our place! Iheard the fellow hollar afterward! He sent me a pic yesterday! He looks like a 150 plus class 8pt!  He looks a lot like my wifes advator but bigger! Hope he grows into that this year and my wife get him! Good luck looken for a place GF!!


----------



## Thunder (May 26, 2010)

*SW Georgia*



golffreak said:


> I'm not concerned about bucks. I've killed plenty of them over the years and have become very selective. Actually, I have not killed a Georgia buck in 3 years. Seen plenty, but not one that I just had to have. Just looking for a place with a chance at a good buck and to kill no more than 2 or 3does.



See my post in leases available. May be what we both are looking for....thanks


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (May 28, 2010)

check out www.gruntandstrutclub.com  - twiggs county


----------



## brainerd (Jun 1, 2010)

*We are looking for 3 members  6 total in club*



golffreak said:


> Currently looking for a club in SW Georgia. Would prefer one in Early, Seminole, or Clay. I am currently in a club in Early County and would like to be in two.
> 
> Thanks


  We are looking for 3 more members, 6 total in club, 700 acres in miller early county


----------



## Bear10 (Jun 1, 2010)

brainerd said:


> We are looking for 3 more members, 6 total in club, 700 acres in miller early county



Where bouts is your club in Miller/Early counties?


----------



## golffreak (Jun 1, 2010)

I would like to know that also.

Thanks



Bear10 said:


> Where bouts is your club in Miller/Early counties?


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 29, 2011)

530 Acres in Early County south of Arlington, Ga. 8-10 members max. Campsite established with water and electricity. Mix of Hardwoods, pines and farm fields.


----------

